# Which is the Berger button or hole?



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Deezlin said:


> I have always assumed the Berger button or hole was the one closest to the center of the riser and not the back one.
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> Is the crotch of the grip suppose to be below this hole?


The Berger Button hole is used to mount a Berger Button.... or your rest. It does not necessarily line up with the pivot point of the handle. 

Some manufacturers put two of them in the riser to accommodate various rests; some only one...


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

*Berger button is.....*

The rest mounting hole(s).

TANC


----------



## deepstuff (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi,
Just noticed that my old 1990s PSE Carroll Dominator's rest holds the arrow much lower than an hole in the riser (where rest is mounted). Should this hole be considered the Berger hole and should I adjust the rest up to align the arrow with the hole? See picture?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

most bows are designed to have the center of the arrow through the center of the berger hole. 

Which one to use? Closest to where the arrow contacts the rest...typically the back hole but if you had say a stick on rest and using the first hole, then go with the first hole.


----------



## deepstuff (Sep 9, 2015)

My Bow only has one hole.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I know...was giving you and others interested information to the original question asked. The other information given was directed specifically to the question you asked.


----------

